# Desperate.



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

At two and a half, not being able to hold it all night or more than a few hours is not normal in my opinion. I would have her checked out by a vet - perhaps a UTI is the culprit here or some other physiological problem. At that age it is very abnormal to not be able to hold it - my dog is two and he can hold it all night and all day no problem.


----------



## ladybirdutera (Aug 18, 2012)

She was just at the vet for her checkup and dental a couple weeks ago...no problems there. When she drinks, she drinks as though someone is going to drink it all first. I've always thought free water access was important...should I pick it up a couple hours before bed?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree.. I don't think not being able to hold it for a few hours is normal. Did you mention to the vet how often she has to go and what _seems_ to be excessive water intake? You can try removing the water 2 hours before bed time to see if that will help.


----------



## ladybirdutera (Aug 18, 2012)

:doh: No, I guess I figured that was part of the comprehensive visit. Both dogs are on wellness plans at banfield. What about the cats? Of course right now she's wrestling with her favorite stuffed and not paying any attention to the cats.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

ladybirdutera said:


> She was just at the vet for her checkup and dental a couple weeks ago...no problems there. When she drinks, she drinks as though someone is going to drink it all first. I've always thought free water access was important...should I pick it up a couple hours before bed?


Hmmm drinking and peeing a lot? You might want to rule out diabetes.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

If you can't give as much physical exercise as you think she needs - what about mental exercise? Try puzzle toys - you can put all of her kibble into all sorts of different puzzle toys and she will have to problem solve and work to get them out. It will give her something to do and mentally tire her out!


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I have an almost 6 month old Golden/Lab. Not holding it through the night is definately not normal. i'd have them take a urine sample from her....as for the cats, Rain loves playing with our 4 as well. Does she know leave it? That might help a bit


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would make sure they checked her urine, if they didn't that would be first step. Second if that come out normal, i would start to limit her water intake, some dogs just don't know when to stop. Pulling up water few hours before bed is good as well as during the day. Get her on a set schedule and you may have to revert back to house training like when she was a pup. Have you take her to any formal obedience classes? Stimulating their mind helps tire them out. Also, maybe more exercise is needed. Maybe she needs a job or doing something like agility? Get her a back pack to wear on walks. That seems to make them concentrate on that and makes the walk more of a workout. You don't need to put anything in it at first, gradually work that into the backpack. 

As far as the cats, keep her on a leash all the time so you can grab her if she goes for them and teach her settle or leave it. If she stops then give her a treat. Also have her sit next to you as the cats walk by and if she is good she gets a treat. My dogs love to mess with my cat and she has learned how to get away or stay away from them. 

Sounds like you just need to try something different before you give up on her. I'm sure you can do it, just will require some work! Good luck!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like bloodwork and a culture of her urine is in order. 

As for the cats & counter surfing. I use baby gates to restrict movement for my fosters that haven't earned unsupervised freedom--it's all about setting them up for success. I raise the gates just enough off the floor to allow my cat to easily/quickly go underneath but not so much that the dog can squeeze through.

If she's spending more time outside away from her people than inside and you don't see that situation changing anytime soon, you may want to consider placing her with a GR rescue. They'll treat her medically if there are any issues and will match her to a home that is suitable to her activity level and needs (she may not need someone home all the time, just one that can get her moving & thinking to expend energy)

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ladybirdutera (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks everyone. we haven't done formal obedience because we haven't had the funds but when I did classes with my aussie it made a world of difference. Might be something I have to insist on. I'll call the vet monday and see if they checked that or not. anyway, i really want to give it a try. so thanks for the tips.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy was the same way when I got him back in Dec. now 8 months later he is a CGC. With structure and appropriate discipline, lots of exercise, and training her went from a sweet monster to a good dog to now a Good Citizen quite the change. 

He too would drink the bowl til it was gone his previous owner only gave him and the 2 other dog's water once a day . Water was and is always available but if he drank for more than a minute I would interrupt him and remove him for a few minutes when let him return to the bowl. He needed to learn the water was not going anywhere.

He was not housebroken when I got him and terrified of the crate. He lost bowel and bladder function at the sight of the crate. Puppy gates were my best friend with him.

I would try a vet checked with blood work and urine sample to rule out a medical issue. If nothing comes up medically than try behavior modification. Maybe you have a neighborhood who runs or goes hiking and is very active who would be willing to drain her of energy a few times a week. Or even just take her out when you are at work once or twice.

If your house is not able to meet her needs you have done the very best you could do by her and please contact a GR Rescue for help placing her.

PM me anytime

Welcome to the Group


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

ladybirdutera said:


> thanks everyone. we haven't done formal obedience because we haven't had the funds but when I did classes with my aussie it made a world of difference. Might be something I have to insist on. I'll call the vet monday and see if they checked that or not. anyway, i really want to give it a try. so thanks for the tips.


Any training is better than no training . I know a lot of people frown on Petco and Petsmart for dog training but for some it works. I went to a bunch of places and interviewed trainers as well as observed classes. I ended up finding the perfect trainer for Buddy at Petco . I took Buddy to Petco for a few private lessons, Adult I, Adult II, and AKC CGC class. He had the same trainer through out. I think I only paid like $300 for all his classes. I also registered him when there was only 1-2 other dog's registered to attend. Most of the time he was the only dog so it was really cheap private lessons  He did not need socialization at a class get got plenty at home he needed to learn impulse control. 

He lives an active life. Goes to the dog park, hikes, tries to swim, etc. He also has an acre of land to run and play on as much as he wants. He used to me an escape artist/ runner now he sticks to me respectfully like glue. It took work but it was so worth it. 

He is the only non-retrieving retriever I know.


He is a totally different dog now. People thought I was nuts when I go him wanting to make him a therapy dog but we are almost there now  

The days he was most tired was after a 1 Hour formal training session- I think his brain actually hurt 

He is a pet who has found his job. He loves people and his job will getting petted and fawned over


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

A urine test would not be part of a regular wellness check up. Make another appointment to get that done. I had the same exact thought as Wyatt's Mom - if there's no infection, I would ask them to test for diabetes. 

My boy Jersey has always drank from the water bowl as though he thought he'd never see water again, lol. It's been a quirk of his since puppyhood. But he's been holding it all night since about 10 weeks old and holds it all day while I am at work (I was in school when he was a pup, so my days were shorter until he was about 9 months old). 

You've received great suggestions regarding training ideas and I agree with others that getting your dog into a class will help you guys communicate much much better. Good luck!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Even if she does not have a UTI, drinking a lot and peeing a lot could be signs of other non-bladder related medical conditions. 

Diabetes mellitus (the sugar one we are used to) and Diabetes insipidus can both cause excessive peeing, which in turn leads to thirst, and excessive drinking. Please do bring this up with your vet! If she does have either of these conditions, limiting her water intake could dehydrate her and kill her.


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

I would go back to the vet and ask that a urine sample and culture be taken and sent to a lab for testing. At this age, she should be able to hold her urine all night. Have her checked for a UTI.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like something physical is going on. This needs to be brought up with your vet. Probably is something that can be taken care of with meds. Don't give up on her.


----------



## andromelas (Sep 26, 2012)

rule out diabetes, kidney problem, cushings disease. you need an endocrinologist to diagnose cushings. Frequent urination is a symptom, my last lab had it. He never had an accident until he got it.


----------

